# Most annoying things teachers do?



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

Whats the most annoying thing that your teachers do? thought this would be appropriate as many people have new teachers that they may dislike and this thread lets you get away with a bit of a rant about them and the stupid things that they do.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

...When they 'voluntell' you to participate in class.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Well besides making us do speeches, they'll make you pick someone to partner up with. I dont always have a side buddy so the anxiety kicks in...


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Teacher says. "study this it will be on your exam" and it ends up not even being on there at all.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

The dreaded words: "Now I want you to get into groups" or dropping the line "and you'll be presenting this to the rest of the class when you're done" at the end.

Or asking you to read out a paragraph, or go around the room asking the class to come up with an answer to the question, and I'd always be the last person.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Or having to stand up in front of the class at the beginning of the term and one by one:

1) State your name
2) State your major
3) State your year

Ugh! The WORST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

"The bell doesn't dismiss you, I do."


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

When they ask questions that ask for the BEST ANSWER.

Knowing the answer isn't enough, because that doesn't get you any points . You can know all answers that work and it can still look like you didn't learn anything .

I'm tired of not doing as well as I want just because I didn't know the BEST ANSWER.

For example:



> What is the best way to contact someone with a busy schedule about important information you have?
> 
> A) Make a phone call.
> B) Send a text message.
> ...


"A" works for someone who works in an office and answers phone calls regularly to talk to everyone. "B" gives them a concise written record of everything you've wanted to say, and it will get to that person instantly. "C" is good for detailed records that can be "stored" along with other information related to work, because it will likely go to an email that the person uses for work. "D" will give the person a reminder to do something about what you want to discuss because you're there physically and waiting on them.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

little toaster said:


> When they ask questions that ask for the BEST ANSWER.
> 
> Knowing the answer isn't enough, because that doesn't get you any points
> 
> I'm tired of not doing as well as I want just because I didn't know the BEST ANSWER.


Ouch man that's gotta hurt.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

little toaster said:


> When they ask questions that ask for the BEST ANSWER.
> 
> Knowing the answer isn't enough, because that doesn't get you any points . You can know all answers that work and it can still look like you didn't learn anything .
> 
> I'm tired of not doing as well as I want just because I didn't know the BEST ANSWER.


I know this all too well.

I even approached the teacher to show how the wording of the question on the exam guided me to chose my specific answer. I even showed her evidence from lecture but she was implacable in her decided answer choice.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

shyguy1990 said:


> I know this all too well.
> 
> I even approached the teacher to show how the wording of the question on the exam guided me to chose my specific answer. I even showed her evidence from lecture but she was implacable in her decided answer choice.


Is there some group or club where they get together and decide to have this other school of thought that none of us know about? I feel like people who do well on those types of exams already have it figured out, and of course they refuse to share because they don't want non-friend students doing well to avoid competition.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

When they make a study-guide that has just about everything in the textbook. Does not help at all. 

I also had an anatomy professor say that the exam would be similar to the questions at the back of each chapter. She lied. This same professor had us studying off of plastic models for the muscle lab practical for several weeks. But then one week before the practical she brings out the dried up cadaver leg muscles and says we will be tested on these too. And you can't see those in the study center, only while in class. The muscles were labeled with numbers on them. She did not give us the key. Completely useless and lazy professor.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Is there some group or club where they get together and decide to have this other school of thought that none of us know about? I feel like people who do well on those types of exams already have it figured out, and of course they refuse to share because they don't want non-friend students doing well to avoid competition.


At my university there is a whole sordid underground affair amongst many students and TAs exchanging copies of exams for a fee (they are mainly pre-med students bent on cheating their way to med school).

As to the profs, they are a bunch of sadists who derive pleasure in torturing us with vague and debatable exam questions that lack a clear, concise answer.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

A lot of my profs always say something like, "You learned this concept in [course name] so I'm just going to skip over it". I know it's kind of like spoon-feeding you everything if they went back all the time, but I think they assume a little too much...

I have a course that is a continuation of another one we did like a year ago and has nothing to do with our program really, just seems like a course to make up the full-time hours... He keeps referring to stuff we learned in the first course, and everyone just looks at each other and is like, "uh, yeah, learned..." It's not just that the subject matter is so useless to us, it's that the professors that were teaching the course that year were terrible. They all had thick accents, can't teach to save their life, so no one knew what was going on.

We just had a test in that course the other day. I didn't recognize a single acronym on it and next week is the last week of classes. lol


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

talkswithkeyboard said:


> A lot of my profs always say something like, "You learned this concept in [course name] so I'm just going to skip over it". I know it's kind of like spoon-feeding you everything if they did, but I think they assume a little too much...
> 
> I have a course that is a continuation of another one we did like a year ago and has nothing to do with our program really... He keeps referring to stuff we learned in the first course, and everyone just looks at each other and is like, "uh, yeah, learned..." It's not just that the subject matter is so useless to us, it's that the professors that were teaching the course that year were terrible. They all had thick accents, can't teach to save their life, so no one knew what was going on.


Ugh! I completely loathe this. Especially if you are taking an upper division class where they want you to recall stuff you learned as a freshman! Worse yet is when another prof taught you, yet the prof in the upper division class is asking you to recall info that the former one didn't even go over.

Moreover, they are gonna test you on the information that you were "supposed to learn" with the other teacher and the current teacher isn't even gonna review it or go over that info in lecture or lab!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

shyguy1990 said:


> At my university there is a whole sordid underground affair amongst many students and TAs exchanging copies of exams for a fee (they are mainly pre-med students bent on cheating their way to med school).
> 
> As to the profs, they are a bunch of sadists who derive pleasure in torturing us with vague and debatable exam questions that lack a clear, concise answer.


And of course, in front of the entire class and other groups, they say they want us to do well. Their tests say otherwise.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

Most of you guys are right....its the group thing


One of my professors always says "after you're done, go ahead and check with your neighbor to make sure you have the same answer" STFU!!!! No one wants to check with their neighbor that's 3 seats away. :x


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

When teachers make participation a stupidly high portion of the grade (15% or higher). All this does is benefit the outgoing but stupid people while hurting the shy but intelligent people. I had a french teacher in 9th grade who had participation count as 25% of the grade. That was just as much as the quizzes. 

When they give you multiple choice questions that require you to have remembered a very minute detail from the textbook. You could have a very solid understanding of the material but you can still miss a few questions if you failed to review something that didn't have anything to do with the main concept.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> When they give you multiple choice questions that require you to have remembered a very minute detail from the textbook. You could have a very solid understanding of the material but you can still miss a few questions if you failed to review something that didn't have anything to do with the main concept.


I've heard about exams like that. They say everything is fair game, but it's not an accurate testing of the students' understanding. It's too bad they don't care if people have a hard time, as long as the AVERAGE is good enough for them. I hate AVERAGES with a passion. I always do much worse or a lot better. Rarely right in the middle.

If you don't do well on tests like that, people always assume that you must not have studied or paid attention in class. Even if you try to tell them about the test, they never listen, which is always frustrating.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I hate it when teachers are condescending and berate individual students or the class as a whole - for no reason other than to be an *******. Also, when they pick on the quiet students and give them a hard time in front of the class.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I also can't stand it when math teachers suck in general. You know, when their lectures are virtually useless and don't tell you what you couldn't read in the textbook (which sucks at explaining how to do this stuff like most math textbooks) Math is very hard with a bad teacher unless you look up the lesson online or something. I guess I'll have to do that for the next 3 months.

I'll probably learn more online than I do following her BS study guide if she decides to assign one for the exam.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Humiliate students, that is so goddam unnecessary. Don't inform you of major due dates. Ummmm.... don't set a good example and are never satisfied by students contributions to class.

Negativity - lack of enthusiasm is the main one though.


----------



## ThePeon (Sep 13, 2012)

"Form your own groups" *cringes*

Also, when they make you put a piece of writing on your desk and everyone walks around reader each others' writing. Ugh.

Or how about when they go on a tangent that isn't interesting.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I can't stand when a professor slyly slips in a completely off-topic political opinion into their lecture, so people can laugh and be like "oh yeah good thing he's on the cool side".


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

shyguy1990 said:


> Or having to stand up in front of the class at the beginning of the term and one by one:
> 
> 1) State your name
> 2) State your major
> ...


Oh man I haaaaaaaate this. As it gets close to me I just feel intense dread from hell.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

ThePeon said:


> Or how about when they go on a tangent that isn't interesting.


Oh lawd I ****ing HATE that. What happens I stop paying attention when they do that and then when they slip back into the topic they were talking about I don't notice. I wouldn't be surprised if they used that as a tactic to "weed out" sleepy or unenthusiastic students....because that's exactly what it does.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Cronos said:


> "The bell doesn't dismiss you, I do."


Mine is a derivation of this, and the blame falls solely on the gym (excuse me, physical education) teachers at my school. If you're 5 seconds late to class, the locker room door is shut, and you get a zero for the day (unless, of course, you happen to be on the football team and on a friendly basis with the teacher-then an exception can be made).

But, when the teachers feel like taking their sweet time, they see no problem with not opening the locker room until 5 minutes after the bell to end gym has rung. Apparently being an instant late to gym is a sin worthy of eternal condemnation, but it's absolutely no problem if you're 5 minutes late to calculus because the gym teacher couldn't be bothered to remember that he has to unlock the locker room door. And, of course, why on earth should they write you a pass? That's not their job, you see...

If you couldn't tell, I have a bit of a disliking towards gym teachers. And that's not even mentioning the "let's all pick partners now!" and then when you finally get the courage to go tell the teacher you don't have one it's "well, just join a group of three!" and you know whatever group you pick will just mumble and groan and it's horribly awkward...

Just 2 more months of this hell...God I hope college is better.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Teachers should say when they don't know something and quit passing off things as absolute. Few things are. And professors who are arrogant for some completely unknown reason. It is not like being a lecturer is that difficult of an achievement. I always wanted to smack a couple of them in the back of the head and ask if anyone is home.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Worse yet is when you are supposed to feel free to express your own opinion since university is a proclaimed liberal area of free expression. Yet, if your opinion on a certain subject doesn't coincide with that of an instructor or TA, then you are given a bad grade or ridiculed.


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

I hate it when they are flaky and can't remember what assignment they had me do


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I just remembered another issue. Many will take forever to get your assignments back. Some will even take 2 weeks to get a scantron test back. So lazy and slow. My university has a site where you can put up grades for each assignment/exam but most professors don't use that function.


----------



## user19981 (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## user19981 (Apr 18, 2013)

When the whole class has their hands up and the teacher picks the student without their hand up. >.>


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Scream at me in front of everyone whenever I am late to class. They would be like " Paloma!!! You're late!!" and I'm just like "stating the obvious much?" Got a week of detention because of that.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

When they wrote on the board and erased it, but left a little bit of the writing up. Just a sliver. Used to drive me bat **** crazy.


----------



## user19981 (Apr 18, 2013)

When they say no paper is worth 100%


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Block the chalkboard so I can't see what they wrote.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

The most annoying thing a teacher has ever done to me was when i was taking russian classes last semester. We were supposed to speak something in pairs or groups and of course, because im a loner who everyone hates, i just sat there alone. That teacher came to my desk and just said "If you're not interested in russian language, you don't have to be here, you could just walk out of the door"... She surely had noticed i don't have friends and had to prove me how ashole person she is.

But in general, i hate it when teachers want us to work in pairs or groups.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

It really irks me when instructors don't wear shoes and walk around barefoot in front of the class when they are giving a lecture. All I think about is all the nastiness that is coating the floor that they are walking on. (_shudders_)


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

"Ok class, everyone find a partner." When ever I here those words I die a little bit inside.


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I just remembered another issue. Many will take forever to get your assignments back. Some will even take 2 weeks to get a scantron test back. So lazy and slow. My university has a site where you can put up grades for each assignment/exam but most professors don't use that function.


Goodness, I hate this. I like my engineering teacher but he always takes 2 weeks to give back homework and tests. It's especially annoying with the homework because I would like to know what I did wrong so I can correct my errors before the next exam.

Speaking of that, one of my biggest annoyance is when you get into a class that doesn't give out any homework. Only exams. I mostly learn from doing work on my own and just use the stuff in class as a supplement. Instructors that don't give out homework just throw me off. :mum


----------



## DarkIceDragon (Apr 20, 2013)

*Those would be.....*

1. When they come into class and start going: "Okay, let's do a little revision. You, what's the average height of trees in Deciduous Tropical Rainforests?"
And another teacher goes "You, what is the meaning of a copy-constructor?"
I mean, dude, can't you just let us study... >_>;

2. If I can't answer a question.. "Were you present in class yesterday? Were you sleeping? Are you an idiot?" and etc. etc. You know the routine. In front of everyone.... >///<

3. The general annoying things they do like blaming you for something you didn't know, humiliating you in front of they class, etc. etc. Just get a life and stop harassing kids less than half your age >_>


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm going to be a math teacher, and hopefully I don't do any of these things . I have anxiety myself, so I will be hypervigilant of students like myself while I teach. At the same time, I might not understand all students' disabilities because I haven't experienced them myself.

For the people saying teacher makes you get into a group, pairs you up with students, you have to remember that collaboration is better than individual work. You learn more interacting with other students than by yourself. It's been proven over and over in education. If you have a problem, you should talk to the teacher about it - most are understanding.

Also you can apply for a 504 in the US. basically a special education permit saying that you have an anxiety/disability that prevents you from doing your schoolwork appropriately. You will be excluded from certain activities if it triggers anxiety.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

droen said:


> Goodness, I hate this. I like my engineering teacher but he always takes 2 weeks to give back homework and tests. It's especially annoying with the homework because I would like to know what I did wrong so I can correct my errors before the next exam.
> 
> Speaking of that, one of my biggest annoyance is when you get into a class that doesn't give out any homework. Only exams. I mostly learn from doing work on my own and just use the stuff in class as a supplement. Instructors that don't give out homework just throw me off. :mum


In defense of teachers, math and physics especially, grading 10 sets of problems meticulously - classes of 100 +... that's 1000 problems. Not only your class, but other classes the professor has. Although, that professor should get a T.A.


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Today I had a lecturer plainly call me awkward in the open. He was explaining something and he take say for example someone awkward walks in the room like sophistry, and everyone turned and looked at me and I almost died on the spot. In front of a lecture room with about 30 people in.


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

meepie said:


> In defense of teachers, math and physics especially, grading 10 sets of problems meticulously - classes of 100 +... that's 1000 problems. Not only your class, but other classes the professor has. Although, that professor should get a T.A.


Yes, that's true. My Calculus teacher just checks to see if we attempted the problems in the homework, gives us credit and then moves on. And I understand that since we usually get somewhere between 20-40 problems to do almost every class period. That's a lot of problems to comb through.

Either way, I still prefer to have homework even if they don't even look at it or even collect and grade it. It's mostly to make up for my horrible note-taking skills. :yes


----------



## ThePeon (Sep 13, 2012)

Thought of another one: when they repeat an anecdote or tangent from earlier in the semester and don't realize it. I mean, even if it is interesting, it is still awkward.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I get really irked when I'm trying to take notes from the lecture slides that one of my professors is presenting and she changes the next slide when I haven't even gotten through the first sentence yet. I always wanna scream, "I'M NOT FINISHED GODDAMMIT!"


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

droen said:


> Yes, that's true. My Calculus teacher just checks to see if we attempted the problems in the homework, gives us credit and then moves on. And I understand that since we usually get somewhere between 20-40 problems to do almost every class period. That's a lot of problems to comb through.
> 
> Either way, I still prefer to have homework even if they don't even look at it or even collect and grade it. It's mostly to make up for my horrible note-taking skills. :yes


This reminds me of my college physics, which was basically repeating high school physics again. Nothing under 90 for lab reports, WebAssign grades any crap you write in the text field as full marks, and I got some questions wrong on a test and she wrote, "1/3 for trying".

One annoying thing, though I can't blame them, are professors that are more concerned about another job that it affects the way they teach. I had one professor that got a call during a lecture and he started like yelling into his phone. He told us to leave because he had an emergency at a work site.


----------



## i got this (Apr 25, 2013)

Teach poorly.


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

When they like to make everything involve group interaction, people pairing up etc. 

When they keep singling you out to do stuff every class. 

The ones who are more worried about appearing "eccentric" than doing any real teaching.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Showering you with personal, semi-relevant anecdotes, when they're supposed to be teaching mathematics.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

shyguy1990 said:


> It really irks me when instructors don't wear shoes and walk around barefoot in front of the class when they are giving a lecture. All I think about is all the nastiness that is coating the floor that they are walking on. (_shudders_)


That's really nasty. I've yet to see a professor do that at my school.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

most annoying was back in pre K damn principal spanked me because I wouldnt stop crying.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't like it when professors just make very difficult tests and quizzes. 

I feel like if you can understand the material in class you should be able to do well on the exam but sometimes that isn't the case. My current accounting professor does this. She makes a very easy subject difficult.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

meepie said:


> In defense of teachers, math and physics especially, grading 10 sets of problems meticulously - classes of 100 +... that's 1000 problems. Not only your class, but other classes the professor has. Although, that professor should get a T.A.


As a teacher, I can understand that feeling. It's the repetitiveness. It puts you to sleep--especially if you're an expert on the subject and you think that the questions are too easy. Suddenly, after X number of years, you just instinctively try to avoid it.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

DarkIceDragon said:


> 2. If I can't answer a question.. "Were you present in class yesterday? Were you sleeping? Are you an idiot?" and etc. etc. You know the routine. In front of everyone.... >///<


Don't take it personally. Likely, it's not you. It's the people from the previous classes who still can't understand some concept, even though they were told about it a thousand times, and in all the previous years before.

I imagine it's the same case for a retail clerk at the mall. It's frustrating to talk to some customers about some item that everyone already knows how to use, that has been around for years and years (i.e. how to turn on a cell phone, or why it's important to plug the charger into the outlet). You can't help but just call people out on being so stupid. You try to hold it in, but on a bad day, it just comes out.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My history professor from a couple semesters ago would get real pissed when people asked her stuff that was on the syllabus. She'd refuse to answer and would just tell them to read it. 

If I were a professor I'd assign homework just to make sure they aren't slacking and collect it but I wouldn't grade that crap. That's way too much work. Better to only spend time grading exams or big assignments.


----------



## nwet96 (Apr 5, 2013)

Slowing down and letting the kids who dont (and dont want to) pay attention catch up. Like seriously, stop wasting my time.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Have 8 am finals and claim they're powerless to change it.


----------



## TSpes (Jan 20, 2013)

Treating their students like cat vomit they accidentally stepped on that morning. Or getting pissed off when asked a question ("youRE SUPPOSED TO KNOW THAT"). And especially insulting a student (me) in front of the entire class. It's bad enough already, I don't need to hear that X or Y did so much better on the test than me, or that I've "stopped trying"/am a "disappointment" I know it already, but not everyone in the class has to know it too!


----------



## RogerPezman (Sep 15, 2012)

I usually do not like to blame my professors for my poor performance in class; but there are exceptions such as the following:

physics for engineers II professor: she answers my question with a question. For instance, "What do you think?" "Do you think you are right?"

Sociology professor: She goes off topic way too often for my taste. I did not like her unpredictable style.

Intro to programming with C: He Waited one week after semester started to upload lecture videos (online course).

Computer Science I: His diagrams were awful and unclear.

Linear algebra: He interrupts you when you are speaking without giving you a chance to finish.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

Not interact or show emotions to me as much as other classmates.


----------



## The Lonely Brain (Apr 4, 2013)

This semester I had a condescending ******* of an English professor. He treated us like monkeys in clothes just because he's written a few books of poetry :roll. What was even worse was that he would MUMBLE his lectures every day and he had illegible handwriting. He also made us do tons of group revisions.


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

Charmander said:


> The dreaded words: "Now I want you to get into groups" or dropping the line "and you'll be presenting this to the rest of the class when you're done" at the end.
> 
> Or asking you to read out a paragraph, or go around the room asking the class to come up with an answer to the question, and I'd always be the last person.


oh, i hate when we have to work in groups! first i end up with the worst, the most stupid people in class, then there sometimes is one guy who only knows how to talk about random subjects, god forbids if we actually do what we need to do in group! he even dared to say he's the only one who actually does something, while we others are lazy. :roll 
sometimes they force me to presentate in front of the whole class (i once presented, and as we have to pick the best presentation, when i was done, one boy said: ''this was the worst!'' and of course, everyone laughed). it's not like they beg me: ''please, presentate this time and i'll do the next time, she/he'll do the third time...'', it's effing bullying!! and what's worse, one of them was a boy i thought was my friend. and then he said i have to presentate because the ''voted'', it's democracy. (wtf?)


----------



## callousandstrange (Oct 6, 2013)

I can't complain about most of my teachers because they're pretty cool and it's the schedule that is ****ed up most of the time. On the other hand, standing over my head while I'm working... um, can you not?


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

nwet96 said:


> Slowing down and letting the kids who dont (and dont want to) pay attention catch up. Like seriously, stop wasting my time.


Have respect for everyone. Not everyone is an absolute genius. I am one of the slower ones.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

1. Asking everyone if they have a particular skill
- e.g.: "Whom of you had 8 hours of math in high school?"
-> This is a discriminatory act because it immediately makes people who do not match the requirement feel bad

2. Keeping asking questions instead of teaching. Now, I am not anti-Socrates person but I think it is incredibly stupid to keep questioning someone on a topic they don't know or they don't have any insight on

3. Asking everyone to form groups (I really hate this one). This automatically causes the pre-friended groups to group together and exclude the lonely ones like me like dogs. Discrimination again.

4. Suggesting something is wrong with me instead of something being wrong with the *actual* party.

etc.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

When teachers pass out a test but then won't stop talking so that you can just let you take the test already.


----------



## xerces (Oct 4, 2013)

Keep class late, require attendance.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Pretend they have life experience ha 
The way I see it primary school then high school then college or university then back to school as a teacher where in all that is the out side of school life experience where ?


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

"Explain your answer"


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Put their butt in your faces..ugh


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

One of my professors will keep on extending a deadline because people in the class keep procrastinating or don't submit projects in on time.

I feel two ways about this:
1) Appreciative… sometimes I do need that extra amount of time because I didn't manage my time properly, and could use a bit of time to do some editing/extra work

2) Unfair… for people who do work hard to complete something by a deadline. Those long nights spent staying up and working on a project that would have a two week extension anyway? That's a bummer.

I've been on both ends of the spectrum. I can be a pretty bad procrastinator (or good, depending on how you look at it LOL) so it helps lift some weight off my shoulders… at the same time, I've stayed up late during the nights to complete something… came in early to the studios, stayed late… came in on weekends sometimes only to find out no one else finished so the due date has been extended.

I guess I could look at both things positively. Even if done on time I could use the extra time to make it better.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh make each other grade each others papers lazynesd


----------



## zym (Oct 27, 2013)

partner/group projects
speaking to the class in anything other than speech
PUTTING SOMETHING THE CLASS NEVER STUDIED ON A TEST...:bash
a ton of homework

I cannot take online classes because it's far too much work. Taking classes on campus is easier, but kills me mentally and is EXTREMELY boring. I hate college.


----------



## zym (Oct 27, 2013)

making you speak to the class in anything other than speech*

still confused as to why you cannot edit your post on this site.


----------



## RogerPezman (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is my list: 

1.) when they give thick rude sarcastic remarks that I have no idea how to react; and when I get the chance to speak, I cannot have my say because I always get interrupted.

2.) When they ask me if English is my first language -- some people legitimately struggle with their speech growing up. It's not always because they are not from the country they live in. However, that does not mean they will never improve.

3.) When they discriminate me because of my race -- I am half middle eastern and half white (may also link to (2)).

4.) When I get this vibe from my professor -- "I only pay attention to students who gets A's (or 100's) in my class."


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

I hate the profs who don't know their place. I am paying for the class, not the other way around. 
We always have to turn in homework before tests in my math class. I forgot my homework for the first time in the entire semester, and he asks why. I tell the truth and say "I forgot about it". He replies, "Well, I forgot about your test." ...and refused to give me the test. At that moment, I went silent and just stared at him. Just as I was about to leave and go to Academic Affairs, he handed me the test. I got an A on that test. Let's hope that from now on he knows that I don't put up with that BS and that I do in fact take his class seriously.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

When they pick your name from the box and tell you to explain the previous lesson. Or when they say "this probably won't even be on the exam, in fact it's not even included in the syllabus but I'll tell you it anyways" and half the questions are about it.


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

"You should be able to figure this out by yourself"

If I knew I wouldn't have to ask...


----------



## Ammmy (Oct 16, 2013)

'the school bell isn't for you it's for me so sit back down' no. stop. let us leave. now.


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

also, when the teacher can't talk normally, only yells. or when we need to write down what the teacher is saying, but she's talking too fast. (one of the teachers in my school does that all the time).

when they tell brag about how this generation sucks, how kids these days spend all of our time on computer, mobile phone or Facebook and we never read. 

when P.E. teacher expects from everyone to be good in sports, although not everyone is a sports person. in primary school, i had the teacher like that.

and its annoying when they call me quiet.


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

When teachers expect too much & then obviously show their disappointment. 
When teachers give you homework on things they NEVER EVEN TAUGHT IN CLASS!!!
When teachers think I'm an A+++, professional, mature, intelligent, bookworm....


----------



## Roadkill1337 (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a few things that aggravated me: Calling on you out of the blue because they assume you aren't paying attention, telling the class to get into groups or pairs, moving your seat without your permission even though you weren't the one misbehaving, telling you to study something because it will be on a test but it's not on the test, "Justify your work!" (how do I justify 2+2=4?), being biased (history teachers are notably bad for this) when grading homework by marking something wrong because it doesn't conform to their opinion/views, doing a guilty by association method when determining who did something bad, blaming and punishing the entire class for something one student did, walking around and standing behind you staring for several minutes while you work (math teachers are bad for this), volunteering you to go up to the board/overhead projector and answer a question, calling you out in class for being quiet/soft-spoken, arguing "The bell doesn't dismiss you, I do" but then turning around to say "If you're not in your seat by the bell <insert punishment here>", assuming that just because you're young you're stupid/ignorant/arrogant/a menace to society/etc., allowing the class to watch a movie but forcing them to take notes during it, eating in class but not allowing the students to do so, and some other ones that I don't feel like listing. Ever since I enrolled in a digital academy I no longer have to put up with 95% of these.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Talk when you're trying to sleep.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Man, I'm so glad I skipped high school because if there's one thing I hate it's being late for class or not getting out on time, and all these stories of teachers holding you in the classroom because they wanted a power trip is crazy. I'm glad college is different in that if the professor isn't done by the time class should be over, everyone just gets up and leaves. Sure, it's _sort of_ disrespectful, but they're obviously not respecting our time or the possibility that we have another class to get to, either.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Pretend they have life experience where the truth is they have never actually left school


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Higgins said:


> Man, I'm so glad I skipped high school because if there's one thing I hate it's being late for class or not getting out on time, and all these stories of teachers holding you in the classroom because they wanted a power trip is crazy. I'm glad college is different in that if the professor isn't done by the time class should be over, everyone just gets up and leaves. Sure, it's _sort of_ disrespectful, but they're obviously not respecting our time or the possibility that we have another class to get to, either.


But why do they have to start packing their bags and such 5 minutes before the class ends. I thought that was rather rude.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Teachers who disrupt their own class by telling a student to remove their hat, only to throw a big fit when the dude doesn't want to. Then they go on to moan about how that student is creating problems for the class and kicks them out for it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

joked35 said:


> Teachers who disrupt their own class by telling a student to remove their hat, only to throw a big fit when the dude doesn't want to. Then they go on to moan about how that student is creating problems for the class and kicks them out for it.


That must be high school. I never saw anything like that in college.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

shycheese said:


> "You should be able to figure this out by yourself"
> 
> If I knew I wouldn't have to ask...


I had one professor who got super annoyed when people asked questions which were answered on the syllabus. But like what do they expect when the syllabus is like 10 pages long?


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Yep. Wasn't me though. I was a saint. :wink


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

when they give you homework!!


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

Just head down in your annoying teacher's class or just leave the class sometime, and ask to teacher for going to washroom


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

When teachers spend a large portion of class time "thinking their schedule out loud." I.e. "Should we have the midterm next week or after spring break? Are we ahead of the other class or not?" so on. How are the students supposed to know? Stop wasting class time and make your schedules on your own time.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I had a professor who would give exams only based on what was in the textbook and not what we actually learned in class. I really hated that.

I absolutely hate oral exams and presentations. My last presentation I was really struggling with, felt like I was going to puke, and I ended up with a grade that wasn't that good because I was so nervous. In high school, I almost always managed to get away with not having to do presentations or just decided not to do the project at all.

I also hate that some professors make you introduce yourself to the class, it's so dumb.

I like large classes because they will most likely not have annoying things like introductions, group projects, presentations, or participation grades. I really hate these things.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

First:

"How should we study for the exam?"
"Know everything"

This answer does not help me. @[email protected]

Also:

*exam average is 60%*

"I'm happy with this result (because it was a pretty looking bell curve)"

*class dies*

It's also rather annoying when professors can never finish class on time. Last semester, I had two classes on opposite sides of campus, and I was barely ever able to make it on time to the second class because the first professor would almost always go 5 minutes past the end of class time. ~_~


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

_"Can you give me your opinion on this discussion?"_

*Everyone turns and looks at you*


----------



## adam4991 (Mar 27, 2010)

I hate when teachers stand right behind you when your writing!


----------



## imabean (Mar 10, 2014)

When they make active participation a grade.


----------



## Imaverage (Feb 25, 2014)

popcorn reading.


----------



## forever21 (Mar 9, 2014)

When they call on you to read, or when they make you pick a partner or group. Also when they stand by you and look down at your paper while you're working. Half the time I don't even know what the heck I'm doing so the teacher always thinks I'm stupid.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

being a milf and making me hard in class it's pretty awk. =/


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

complain/judge... seriously everything else is fine. Except this, this is pretty much annoying I mean taking it out on the WHOLE class, you signed up for the job in the first place. lol..... they complain about how much they make in class too.


----------



## klimtiseverything (Mar 19, 2014)

being sarcastic and rude in emails, like can you handle being a professional for _one_ minute?


----------



## gideon ashl (Mar 24, 2014)

When you ask them a question, and instead of answering, they say, "It's on the syllabus." _Especially _when the required answer would have taken an equal or shorter amount of time to say.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

skys said:


> being a milf and making me hard in class it's pretty awk. =/


Or when they are fresh out of graduation themselves and only a few years older than you. Enviably precocious, and on top of that passably attractive.


----------



## BNLFan456 (Oct 28, 2013)

The most annoying thing I have had to deal with might not relate to everyone, but in the past I have had professors make class go like 5 minutes overtime because they haven't finished a lesson, for lots of people this isn't a big deal. But when the teacher is like 7- 15 minutes late to start with it get's really irritating. Also I have always had a strong obsession with time so even 15 minutes before class is supposed to end I can't stop thinking about the clock and when they run overtime that just get's significantly worse.


----------



## RogerPezman (Sep 15, 2012)

when they write a solution to a computational problem in class that is hard to read


----------



## soy sauce on toast (Apr 3, 2014)

My language tutor thinks I'm being shy for no reason at all. -_- The last time I spoke up in a lecture in English, people giggled at my (down under) English accent. Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## LordKarnage (Apr 8, 2014)

Cronos said:


> "The bell doesn't dismiss you, I do."


THEN WHY HAVE A BELL LOL.

They should just have a watch, then let everyone know they can leave. Let it be there problem XD


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

when they don't plan homework with students' other classes in mind

Spanish isn't necessary for me n I'm taking AP everything else


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

When they try and keep you in after school.


----------

